# Yahoo- Clinical Trials Update: Dec. 21, 2009 (Forbes)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

This study will evaluate a vaccine for shingles, which is a painful disease caused by the same virus that causes chickenpox. The risk for shingles increases as you get older.View the full article


----------

